# Rare plant websites



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

does anyone know of any websites that lists details about rare plants? like rare crypts, rare stems, etc. something like tropica but with rare-er stuff


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

got u covered there:

http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/aquaplant/aquaplant1.htm

http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/aquaplant/aquaplant2.htm

http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/aquaplant/aquaplant3.htm


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Great pics, but no details. Like Chris127, I would like some details about the plants.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

u have tropica annd some asian sites but nothing in english


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol thanks fish, ill count on your for asian plant websites roud: anyone have some good ones with details?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

plantgeek?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

plant geeks good, but im looking for more sites with more rare plants


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php 

have you already seen this?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yup


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

I tried

What are some specific plants your looking for?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

some of the rarer crypts, rarer stems, like what fishman linked to but with details about the plant


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan D. Bastmeijer The Crypts Pages should be your first stop for sure...


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

This may help you a bit....

http://www.rva.jp/plants/0-gallary_kokusan.html


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Jan D. Bastmeijer The Crypts Pages should be your first stop for sure...





Wö£fëñxXx said:


> This may help you a bit....
> 
> http://www.rva.jp/plants/0-gallary_kokusan.html


wow, awesome sites!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ ditto ! thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Your welcome, I can still get lost in the Rayon Vert site.
I enjoy the trek.


----------

